# New Web Site



## Calvin&Hobbes

For those of you looking for another site, check out....
*www.dogandtrailer.com
*You will find that quite a few memebers from Outbackers have joined there, and because it's a new site you'll probably have no trouble keeping your same "username" there as well. Regardless of what direction Outbackers.com goes in, I think it's a great idea to have another site to use and maintain freindships with....If Outbackers.com does rise from the ashes, I cant see why the two sites cant be "sister sites" and compliment each other.
Thanks Doug for all your guidence and assistance with the outbackers site, and a big outbacker prayer that everything works out for the best.


----------



## Traveling Tek

There is also forums setup at hasbeenthere.com


----------



## clarkely

www.dogandtrailer.com Large Contingency of us there - Please message and email to your outbacker friends.


----------



## BamaOutbackers

I have tried to email Doug and I get no reply. I have a friend that will host this site for free to keep it up. Please get back with me. This site doesnt have to leave.


----------



## Traveling Tek

I also emailed him as I own a design and hosting company and would be willing to host this valuable resource as well.


----------



## BamaOutbackers

Exactly. Everyone just bails to a new site. We have more then one way to save all the info on this one.


----------



## thefulminator

Bama,

If it works out to save the site that's great. I think that a lot of the members are just hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. It was quite a shock when nobody could contact their friends.


----------



## CamperAndy

Well any port (site) in a storm, I guess. After seeing some of the personal attacks on some of the other post Outbackers sites (or spin off sites) I am not sure where I would land but at least Dog and Trailer seems to be non caustic unlike the others are, so it looks like a good choice. Personally I want to keep Outbackers up and running but I have not heard from Doug either. I am sure we will have resolution in the near future but it is too soon to tell if that will be good or bad.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Andy, If I may, and I think I speak for a large majority of Outbackers... your knowledge would be extremely beneficial to the masses if you joined the Dog and Trailer site. While I agree there is an unknown factor for the future of OB, at least this is a similar site where people just want to help others and we all share a love of camping....


----------



## clarkely

BamaOutbackers said:


> Exactly. Everyone just bails to a new site. We have more then one way to save all the info on this one.


No one bailed ship - the ship doors were closed....to everyone, the ship may be sinking or it may find flotation...........either way, some of us thought the site may be in rough waters.......... we didn't trash this site, we are thankful for it....... we built an Ark - i lifesaving boat.......... if this site remains open..... great!! years of valuable resources........ if it doesnt, well that is the reality of the world.......... sometimes doors shut, there is a new door that opened and will continue open at dogandtrailer.

Bottom line is Doug owns this site and he has every right to do as he wishes. Fortunately for us he opened it back up to let us gather information.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Plain and simple that Doug made a decision that HE had to make. It will accomplish nothing for anyone to be negative, bad mouth, or put down Doug. We don't know the details and frankly , it's none of our business. If Outbackers survives and thrives either in his hands or someone elses, then it's a personal decision for each of to stay or go or belong to more than one site. Personally I won't be hanging around a site that will allow people to be vulgar or fight and argue, life is full of enough of that and I have always appreciated that we are expected to act like adults here.

So let's all be appreciative of what we have gotten from Outbackers, the friendships and knowledge gained and shared are invaluable









Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Sayonara

Thanks everyone for everything you have done for me and my family! Outbackers has been a great resource for me and a great place to talk with friends.


----------



## clarkely

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Plain and simple that Doug made a decision that HE had to make. It will accomplish nothing for anyone to be negative, bad mouth, or put down Doug. We don't know the details and frankly , it's none of our business. If Outbackers survives and thrives either in his hands or someone elses, then it's a personal decision for each of to stay or go or belong to more than one site. Personally I won't be hanging around a site that will allow people to be vulgar or fight and argue, life is full of enough of that and I have always appreciated that we are expected to act like adults here.
> 
> So let's all be appreciative of what we have gotten from Outbackers, the friendships and knowledge gained and shared are invaluable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope for the best.


X2

like i have said celebrate what we have had here - there are often extenuating circumstances that are not, nor need to be Public Knowledge - Be thankful for what you have in life everyday









If this continues great if not, it is what it is - no need for anyone to trash anyone ........


----------



## jcamp

clarkely said:


> Plain and simple that Doug made a decision that HE had to make. It will accomplish nothing for anyone to be negative, bad mouth, or put down Doug. We don't know the details and frankly , it's none of our business. If Outbackers survives and thrives either in his hands or someone elses, then it's a personal decision for each of to stay or go or belong to more than one site. Personally I won't be hanging around a site that will allow people to be vulgar or fight and argue, life is full of enough of that and I have always appreciated that we are expected to act like adults here.
> 
> So let's all be appreciative of what we have gotten from Outbackers, the friendships and knowledge gained and shared are invaluable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope for the best.


X2

like i have said celebrate what we have had here - there are often extenuating circumstances that are not, nor need to be Public Knowledge - Be thankful for what you have in life everyday









If this continues great if not, it is what it is - no need for anyone to trash anyone ........
[/quote]

X3


----------



## H2oSprayer

jcamp said:


> Plain and simple that Doug made a decision that HE had to make. It will accomplish nothing for anyone to be negative, bad mouth, or put down Doug. We don't know the details and frankly , it's none of our business. If Outbackers survives and thrives either in his hands or someone elses, then it's a personal decision for each of to stay or go or belong to more than one site. Personally I won't be hanging around a site that will allow people to be vulgar or fight and argue, life is full of enough of that and I have always appreciated that we are expected to act like adults here.
> 
> So let's all be appreciative of what we have gotten from Outbackers, the friendships and knowledge gained and shared are invaluable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope for the best.


X2

like i have said celebrate what we have had here - there are often extenuating circumstances that are not, nor need to be Public Knowledge - Be thankful for what you have in life everyday









If this continues great if not, it is what it is - no need for anyone to trash anyone ........
[/quote]

X3
[/quote]

I could not agree more. Although with my (and the 99 other members) pledge the last time, I thought that Outbackers would have been financially stable for a long time. I have also donned a life preserver and am hoping that the Outbackers boat can get hole plugged soon. For those of us that have been around a while, we have weathered storms such as this before. But to that point, we need to be prepared. I do appreciate the fact that Doug turned the board back on. As the Rally Master for the Factory Rally, I was at a bit of a loss. Thankfully, I have been able to recover the info that was needed. Should Outbackers.com end up sinking, the rally will go on as scheduled.


----------



## W5CI

I agree with Doxi-doglover, this is a great site and i would like to see it continue as i had payed the extra to become a Kola member even before i had actually become an Outback owner. as well as a lot of others. i am not a server guy by any means but how much does it cost in real money to maintain this site, a lot of time i know but what seems to be the real problem?? lots of folks laid out a lot of cash a year or so back.

Danny in Ark

[email protected]


----------



## duggy

I was totally shocked to find that this site may well be closing. I had no idea, and am very disappointed. It's been a great place to get info and advice, as well as share stories and experiences. When the request was made a couple months ago to purchase some kind of membership to help with the financial end of running this site, I didn't hesitate. Anyone who knows me, knows that's saying something. I tend to be pretty frugal with my money. Of course, when it comes to camping, the rules change somewhat.
Thanks to Clarkley, for sending me a message to join Dog and Trailer. I was going to decline, because I don't own a dog, and wondered why he thought I did. When I took a look at the site, I noticed the post about Outbackers closing. Wow!! I sure hope somehow this site survives, but just in case, I'm going to go ahead and join Dog & Trailer in the hopes that it will be a similar experience.


----------



## CamperAndy

Well it did not take long for the personal attacks to join DandT. Good Luck Ace and Lad79der if that element becomes a regular fixture.

If you must know I am a volunteer here, not a penny received for the time spent here doing the things it takes to try and make it a civil place for everyone. How much this site costs to host was just presented to me for the first time a few weeks ago and it works out to about $10 a day at the current hosting service. Not too much in the big scheme of things but also not always an easy thing to manage.


----------



## BamaOutbackers

Doug has replied to me, I will contact him in the morning with the info to hopefully keep this site up. I have a guy that will host it for free, no questions asked. Hopefully know more tomorrow.


----------



## ED_RN

CamperAndy said:


> Well it did not take long for the personal attacks to join DandT. Good Luck Ace and Lad79der if that element becomes a regular fixture.
> 
> If you must know I am a volunteer here, not a penny received for the time spent here doing the things it takes to try and make it a civil place for everyone. How much this site costs to host was just presented to me for the first time a few weeks ago and it works out to about $10 a day at the current hosting service. Not too much in the big scheme of things but also not always an easy thing to manage.


I have been a "member" since 2006. Gladly paid the cost of the Koala club membership knowing at some point I would probably have to make another donation. I paid to keep the site going because I knew there was some cost to keep this forum up and running. The information on this site probaly saved me more money than I spent on the membership and saved a few camping trips, invaluable. In case the site does close then I would like to now thank all of the forum participants especially the moderators and Doug for all the work they have put in keeping this going. This site is free of a lot of the bad behavior seen other sites and I appreciate it.If this site has to close I will join the other site because the information we share is amazing.


----------



## go6car

No personal attacks here! I like a lot of the different RV-related boards and such. Glad to have many online options, and I sincerely hope Outbackers.com keeps on truckin! It's been fantastic (and I'm hopeful it will continue to be so well into the future, as well!)

I'm really grateful to all the people who create, manage and maintain all these wonderful sites.


----------



## Traveling Tek

I did get a reply from Doug today. Fingers crossed. I will do what I can to help to keep it going. I really love the members here.

I have tried a few other sites and really did not feel as welcomed as I did here.


----------



## mike

I am at a loss for words but want to share some of my feelings. I understand that things cost money. I ponied up for a koala membership. I was really disappointed that the site was just shut down and glad that the site is back up at least for a little while. I have benefited in so many ways from this site. It was good to see edrn post, I still have the mirrors that I bought from him. I also still have the burb i bought from jim. Both deals saved me some money, not to mention the great advice. I also have met some incredible friends. From h20sprayer to the southeast group to even people out west. I still plan on hitting the northeast. I did make the rally in Canada. I would hate to see this site go. I also have learned in my travels that there are other sites to help us keep in contact. I did join Dog awhile ago but have not been there in awhile. I generally check this site and another, but maybe i will start checking dog a little more often.

It sound like Doug might be having some trouble, If there is anything I know about outbackers they always are willing to help. I remember some times of helping other outbackers. If there is anything that he needs maybe someone who talks to him can get him some help. Anyway for those that want to stay in contact please pm me to exhchange emails if this site does go dark.

mike


----------



## Matthew

I'm with everyone else, no ill will. I love this site and have learned a ton from it and met great people online and at rallies. I have now joined Dog and Trailer but as long as this site is up I will always come here first. Wish PDXDoug the best in whatever he does and hope to see Outbackers.com thrive somehow.


----------



## N7OQ

Matthew said:


> I'm with everyone else, no ill will. I love this site and have learned a ton from it and met great people online and at rallies. I have now joined Dog and Trailer but as long as this site is up I will always come here first. Wish PDXDoug the best in whatever he does and hope to see Outbackers.com thrive somehow.


X2


----------



## clarkely

CamperAndy said:


> Well it did not take long for the personal attacks to join DandT. Good Luck Ace and Lad79der if that element becomes a regular fixture.
> 
> If you must know I am a volunteer here, not a penny received for the time spent here doing the things it takes to try and make it a civil place for everyone. How much this site costs to host was just presented to me for the first time a few weeks ago and it works out to about $10 a day at the current hosting service. Not too much in the big scheme of things but also not always an easy thing to manage.


personal attacks happen everywhere....... they happened here, they happen there, both of us could be considered to be doing so. people honk the horn and make hand gestures at you in traffic everyday.......... Personal attacks are often a result of frustration at something..... and also can be seen differently by different people.....

Many people were frustrated at the abrupt closing,- some took it personally, and as such lashed out about it........ no different then you commenting on their comments or me commenting on your's........and quite frankly, its free speech... so be it.. I learned along time when you point the finger at someone there are more fingers pointing back at you....and that you can please most people most of the time, but you will never please everyone.

when i saw the pink page o death on Monday morning - was i pissed - yes; was i disappointed - yes -

DO i love outbackers - yes, do i enjoy the community -YES, have i met great people - Yes
If the site continues will i still use it - Yes, will i be involved in D&T and other sites - Yes

If outbackers shuts down will life go on - Yes (least i hope ) - If the internet Crashes - life will still go on (but things will be messed up)

This forum has a wealth of information and it would be a shame to see it lost, it also is a shame to have the drama of the site being shut down like it was in June of 2009 and again this week.. but that is life - and in life there actions and reactions........ Doug had his reasons for shutting down and doing in the manor he chose - IT IS HIS SITE AND AS OWNER HE Is ENTITLED TO DO AS HE PLEASES -

IMHO - we need to not live in glass houses - there are often extenuating circumstances to a Business owners decisions, I KNOW - they aren't always popular decisions, but are usually thought through in ones head second guessed and analyzed before making them.........

*FYI - i havent logged into D&T yet - I came here first, i will be logging in there next.......* and i am happy to have choices in life









Doug - Good luck in how this all pans out and in everything you do - thoughts and prayers to you and your family for the health issues i have heard of and any other of "lifes Curves"


----------



## joeymac

clarkely said:


> Well it did not take long for the personal attacks to join DandT. Good Luck Ace and Lad79der if that element becomes a regular fixture.
> 
> If you must know I am a volunteer here, not a penny received for the time spent here doing the things it takes to try and make it a civil place for everyone. How much this site costs to host was just presented to me for the first time a few weeks ago and it works out to about $10 a day at the current hosting service. Not too much in the big scheme of things but also not always an easy thing to manage.


personal attacks happen everywhere....... they happened here, they happen there, both of us could be considered to be doing so. people honk the horn and make hand gestures at you in traffic everyday.......... Personal attacks are often a result of frustration at something..... and also can be seen differently by different people.....

Many people were frustrated at the abrupt closing,- some took it personally, and as such lashed out about it........ no different then you commenting on their comments or me commenting on your's........and quite frankly, its free speech... so be it.. I learned along time when you point the finger at someone there are more fingers pointing back at you....and that you can please most people most of the time, but you will never please everyone.

when i saw the pink page o death on Monday morning - was i pissed - yes; was i disappointed - yes -

DO i love outbackers - yes, do i enjoy the community -YES, have i met great people - Yes
If the site continues will i still use it - Yes, will i be involved in D&T and other sites - Yes

If outbackers shuts down will life go on - Yes (least i hope ) - If the internet Crashes - life will still go on (but things will be messed up)+

This forum has a wealth of information and it would be a shame to see it lost, it also is a shame to have the drama of the site being shut down like it was in June of 2009 and again this week.. but that is life - and in life there actions and reactions........ Doug had his reasons for shutting down and doing in the manor he chose - IT IS HIS SITE AND AS OWNER HE ID ENTITLED TO DO AS HE PLEASES -

IMHO - we need to not live in glass houses - there are often extenuating circumstances to a Business owners decisions, I KNOW - they aren't always popular decisions, but are usually thought through in ones head second guessed and analyzed before making them.........

*FYI - i havent logged into D&T yet - I came here first, i will be logging in there next.......* and i am happy to have choices in life









Doug - Good luck in how this all pans out and in everything you do - thoughts and prayers to you and your family for the health issues i have heard of and any other of "lifes Curves"
[/quote]

Well said !


----------



## CamperAndy

Clarkely - free speech is one thing, inflammatory and liable statements are wrong, period. Those types of comments are never welcome here and are removed when reported. Which then tends to result in us being accused as being against the 1st amendment.

Would I be allowed to call out those that have now defamed me on D&T if I joined or would you then tell me that I am not welcome for stirring the pot. I have nothing to do with the finances of Outbackers nor did I have any part in it shutdown. To allow baseless accusations to those effects are in essence being in agreement with them and thus makes me persona non grata.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Um....How about PM's guys....it's getting old.


----------



## CamperAndy

H2oSprayer said:


> Um....How about PM's guys....it's getting old.


True it is getting old but the situation is out there and may as well air it out then let it fester under cover.


----------



## H2oSprayer

CamperAndy said:


> Um....How about PM's guys....it's getting old.


True it is getting old but the situation is out there and may as well air it out then let it fester under cover.
[/quote]

Way to take the high road Mr. Moderator. I am saddened.


----------



## BamaOutbackers

Emailed Doug and My guy, hopefully something will get worked out.


----------



## Ace

joeymac said:


> Well it did not take long for the personal attacks to join DandT. Good Luck Ace and Lad79der if that element becomes a regular fixture.
> 
> If you must know I am a volunteer here, not a penny received for the time spent here doing the things it takes to try and make it a civil place for everyone. How much this site costs to host was just presented to me for the first time a few weeks ago and it works out to about $10 a day at the current hosting service. Not too much in the big scheme of things but also not always an easy thing to manage.


personal attacks happen everywhere....... they happened here, they happen there, both of us could be considered to be doing so. people honk the horn and make hand gestures at you in traffic everyday.......... Personal attacks are often a result of frustration at something..... and also can be seen differently by different people.....

Many people were frustrated at the abrupt closing,- some took it personally, and as such lashed out about it........ no different then you commenting on their comments or me commenting on your's........and quite frankly, its free speech... so be it.. I learned along time when you point the finger at someone there are more fingers pointing back at you....and that you can please most people most of the time, but you will never please everyone.

when i saw the pink page o death on Monday morning - was i pissed - yes; was i disappointed - yes -

DO i love outbackers - yes, do i enjoy the community -YES, have i met great people - Yes
If the site continues will i still use it - Yes, will i be involved in D&T and other sites - Yes

If outbackers shuts down will life go on - Yes (least i hope ) - If the internet Crashes - life will still go on (but things will be messed up)+

This forum has a wealth of information and it would be a shame to see it lost, it also is a shame to have the drama of the site being shut down like it was in June of 2009 and again this week.. but that is life - and in life there actions and reactions........ Doug had his reasons for shutting down and doing in the manor he chose - IT IS HIS SITE AND AS OWNER HE ID ENTITLED TO DO AS HE PLEASES -

IMHO - we need to not live in glass houses - there are often extenuating circumstances to a Business owners decisions, I KNOW - they aren't always popular decisions, but are usually thought through in ones head second guessed and analyzed before making them.........

*FYI - i havent logged into D&T yet - I came here first, i will be logging in there next.......* and i am happy to have choices in life









Doug - Good luck in how this all pans out and in everything you do - thoughts and prayers to you and your family for the health issues i have heard of and any other of "lifes Curves"
[/quote]

Well said !
[/quote]

Who has defamed you on D&T?? I have not seen it and would like to know.


----------



## CamperAndy

H2oSprayer said:


> Um....How about PM's guys....it's getting old.


True it is getting old but the situation is out there and may as well air it out then let it fester under cover.
[/quote]

Way to take the high road Mr. Moderator. I am saddened.
[/quote]

Sorry we do not see eye to eye on this. I have not named names but the info is there for the looking. Should I join another site when I am openly blamed for things that are not mine to be blamed for?


----------



## CamperAndy

Ace I will send you a PM on this one.


----------



## clarkely

CamperAndy said:


> Emailed Doug and My guy, hopefully something will get worked out.


I hope it works out - there is so much information here, it would be a shame to see it lost.


----------



## rdvholtwood

CamperAndy said:


> Clarkely - free speech is one thing, inflammatory and liable statements are wrong, period. Those types of comments are never welcome here and are removed when reported. Which then tends to result in us being accused as being against the 1st amendment.
> 
> Would I be allowed to call out those that have now defamed me on D&T if I joined or would you then tell me that I am not welcome for stirring the pot. I have nothing to do with the finances of Outbackers nor did I have any part in it shutdown. To allow baseless accusations to those effects are in essence being in agreement with them and thus makes me persona non grata.


Agree 100% with Andy on this one. We all have our own definition of "Freedom of Speech" and we should all be aware of what we are posting - in that it does not offend others.

The great thing in all that we do is that we have choice - about joining other sites...Everyone is different and we all have different perspectives on how things should be. Its ok to voice our opinion provided that its constructive and not offensive to others. When posts start needing to be removed or the conversation starts taking a different path, we, as mods and admins, need to make decisions that would be in best interests of everyone that are part of the group.

We have all acknowledged that Outbackers.com had closed and that other sites have opened. However, repeatedly debating the issue is not going to solve anything.

We joined these sites to gain useful information about camping and about RV's - not about - debating over why this or that was done about the site.


----------



## clarkely

2 weeks til our kickoff of our camping season - everyone be safe out there!!


----------



## Y-Guy

Very sad to read about the Closing/Changes, etc. For many of us that are now SOBers but were heavily involved with Outbackers it was a sad bit of news to learn that it had been closed, then reopned and now a lot of unknown. I've known Doug and can understand the stresses of dealing with things. I do hope that the forum lives on, it has a very good reputation among other RV forums I'm also part of and I can not begin to count how many non-Outback owners know about it and will quickly refer a person to this forum when they have an Outback question. I saw similar changes over at PopUpTimes too, and it's still around today.

As the letter head at my first job stated, "Change is inevitable... it's the direction that counts!"


----------



## Grover

I am an Administrator on the largest Harley Davidson motorcycle forum on the net. We have close to 200,000 members. I hear the "Freedom of Speech" cry all the time when our moderators remove posts that don't comply with the rules. The way it works is this. This is a privately owned forum, the owners make the rules. You cannot come into a private forum, or business, or home and have freedom of speech. Go outside, stand on a street corner or stand at the pump at the gas station and practice your freedom of speech. Don't come here and violate the house rules.


----------



## wolfwood

Grover said:


> I am an Administrator on the largest Harley Davidson motorcycle forum on the net. We have close to 200,000 members. I hear the "Freedom of Speech" cry all the time when our moderators remove posts that don't comply with the rules. The way it works is this. This is a privately owned forum, the owners make the rules. You cannot come into a private forum, or business, or home and have freedom of speech. Go outside, stand on a street corner or stand at the pump at the gas station and practice your freedom of speech. Don't come here and violate the house rules.


OH MAN!!! Where have you been all these years?
I think I'm in love


----------



## Traveling Tek

Grover said:


> I am an Administrator on the largest Harley Davidson motorcycle forum on the net. We have close to 200,000 members. I hear the "Freedom of Speech" cry all the time when our moderators remove posts that don't comply with the rules. The way it works is this. This is a privately owned forum, the owners make the rules. You cannot come into a private forum, or business, or home and have freedom of speech. Go outside, stand on a street corner or stand at the pump at the gas station and practice your freedom of speech. Don't come here and violate the house rules.


HERE HERE!  I admin 4 other forums and we say the same on them as well.


----------



## clarkely

Lets Go Camping


----------



## Carey

I go and leave for a few weeks and come back to this.. Hope we get it figured out. Anyone talking bad about Doug has no clue. Doug is about as good of a guy as there is. Simple as that. How do I know this? Ive met him. This economy has made many of us do things we really havent wanted to do. Hell look at me. I left my favorite state and moved my family to North Dakota. Why? because the economy in Colorado is in the dumps. Many states are no better.

I say get over the bickering. Im with Andy. Why's that? Ive met him too. He is on an equal with Doug. GOOD GUYS..

To run a site like this, takes as much time as it does money. Has anyone ever thought that many of us now have to work harder to enjoy the same things we use to enjoy? By the looks of some of ya, No!

So whatever happens. I'll never say a bad would about Doug, Andy or any of the moderators. They have given much of there spare time to US! I feel thats priceless! You cant please everyone. If people cant understand that then like the old saying goes..

I find it rather funny that people will talk bad about people on other sites, but they sure wont pony up right here. I laugh everytime. One thing about it is this site is where the real men are. lol Thats why I will continue to stay right here. If it dies, well I guess I'll go too.

Id like to say Thanks for all of your time guys. Its been great, but I would bet this site aint goin anywhere. Doug needed to make a point and get some attention that its time someone steps up and take the reins. If I had the time Id do it. But like many of us I work too much to have the time to do it, simple as that. Ive had as many money troubles as most anyone has had and am man enough to admit it. So the last thing we should do is point fingers. How Stupid!

Carey


----------



## wolfwood

What he said ..... multiplied as *many* times as you'd like.

I, too, have met and spent time with Doug & Andy .... and I would, literally, trust my life to either. In fact, I have - - - remember that day in the truck at the Grand Tetons, Doug?

I do hope everyone, on all sites, can STOP the blame game and just move on. This economy sucks. Doug didn't make it that way. We ALL have to figure out how to make it through our own respective jungles. Doug made a decision - based on whatever factors HE needed to use to be fair to HIS family. We ALL do the same. don't we?

Colorado_Dirtbiker.....maybe someday I'll have the pleasure of meeting you, too!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

OH MAN!!! Where have you been all these years?
I think I'm in love





























[/quote]

Me too!














minus the Harley stuff (motorcycles scare me







)


----------



## H2oSprayer

Man...this thread just about made it to page 2 last night. I though, perhaps it was done and would become buried. I guess no such luck yet.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Great to see hear the positive support - Thanks!









Someway, somehow, we will work things out&#8230;...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

The forum kept more members than it lost because it fit the needs of those who have stayed. We grow up knowing we have to follow rules in certain areas of life to fit into society. Granted, we can pick which society we fit best in. Outbackers IS a society and yes we DO have to follow the rules. It really is a simple equation







. Doug and his moderators run it according to the standards and rules that have been defined, and it works for those who choose to accept it. There is not one of us that has not made friends or gathered unmeasurable information and advice from it







.

As for the financial end of it? Really everyone? First, IF Doug ever made a penny, so what? WHY do you care? No one cares if YOU make money at something. Second, whatever decision Doug made to generate revenue to keep the forum going with a safe and fast server so that Outbackers as always there when we logged in, is fine by me. I paid my $100 and got more than my bang for my buck. I can see everyday where my $100 is when I log in, laugh, share, connect, learn, inquire, or maybe get a new friend.

I have met Doug, camped with him, had him at my home, love his wife and kids. He is kind, caring man who has nutured Outbackers and raised it like one his kids. I have camped with and stayed at Wolfie's home (can't wait to go back to Wolfwood!). The first Outbacker I ever met was Camper Andy when he met us for ice cream in Couer d'alene when we were on our way back from picking up our Outback in Montana, and he immediatley knew the answer to a little problem with the water heater, which was only the FIRST thing I learned from Andy. I have had breakfast with Cary when he was in our town delivering a trailer-REALLY nice guy by the way! I met a handful of East Coasters when we stayed at Wolfwood, very cool! All the PNW Outbackers we have met and camped with and eagerly look forward to seeing year after year have been amazing! My point, all of this possible because I found Outbackers and chose to stay because it FIT MY NEEDS.

So it boils down to this: if you like the Outbackers community and society and the guidelines fit you, please stay and play! If not, it's ok,you don't have to stay but hurtful, mean, condemning words serve no purpose. We are adults and we can choose this forum, AND another forum and many if we so like! Here we have one set of rules, other forums-different rules .There really is something for everyone on the WWW. I personally will play where there IS some control on behavior. I don't like rude talk or vulgarities (on a family forum-but currently owe my grandaughter 13 quarters for bad words I have said) or dirty jokes (on a family forum, but I can tell ya a couple when I meet ya!). How I behave on this forum is a choice







. I am no angel off the forum, or am I?







But I respect that I am allowed to be here because I understand and accept the guidelines.

For now I will be part of Outbackers and Dogandtrailer, no reason not to be. Outbackers fits my needs, Dogandtrailer is still new and I don't know yet if it will be what I need.

Let's all be supportive of both sites, play nice and play by the rules that each has. Now shake, sit, stay.


----------



## Sayonara

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Has anyone ever thought that many of us now have to work harder to enjoy the same things we use to enjoy? By the looks of some of ya, No!
> Carey


Carey, I really apppreciate your comments/support and insight that you give here and most often times agree. Thanks for all of that!! And of coarse, thanks to the mods and Doug for what has been provided here at Outbackers over the years.

BUT, this comment caught me off guard. Why would you make a comment that "by the looks of some of ya, No" I think we all can agree that the economy has really effected most everyone here and we all have had to make changes/work harder to make ends meet and sustain the lifestyles we all enjoy. Maybe some more than others, but thats no different than the way it was before the downturn too, right?

Maybe there is something that i missed over the last couple months and if i knew what that was, this would make more sense.....could be just me being me....









Not trying to argue at all, that just caught me off guard. Travel safe and best wishes to you and the family!!


----------



## BoaterDan

I'll just take everyone's word on how swell these guys are.

I'm rather ashamed to admit I have never "got around" to contributing some financial support for this site. But, I feel strongly it must not be allowed to die, so count me as one who will kick in some $ if it survives this current turmoil. I work a job and a half and just literally have no time for anything more. I've run sites and such before and I'll just say people it is a black hole for free time. Thank you thank you thank you for the folks willing and able to step up and keep things running, and to those that have kept it going to date.


----------



## BamaOutbackers

Still waiting on a reply from Doug about the site. Hopefully soon.


----------



## clarkely

on a possitive note







it is great to see forward progress being made to keep the site running.

I believe the majority of trash talking has been calmed - the initial abruptness of Monday's shut down contributed to those folks acting out.

I know we had edited/moderated some posts at D&T that needed to be.

One of my favorite sayings is to not dwell on negative past - look forward and enjoy - life is to short to dwell on the negative. I think it is very positive to see that happening here and elsewhere, especially as camping season is going to be starting for many


----------



## 5th Time Around

I am saddened to think about Outbackers closing. Some of my best camping buddies were a direct result of Outbackers and I can't imagine if we had never met. I pray that the site can be saved as the information is priceless. I will forever be an Outbacker at heart!


----------



## wolfwood

5th Time Around said:


> I am saddened to think about Outbackers closing. Some of my best camping buddies were a direct result of Outbackers and I can't imagine if we had never met. I pray that the site can be saved as the information is priceless. I will forever be an Outbacker at heart!


Couldn't - - - won't even try to - - - say it any better. Thank you!


----------



## Sayonara

*5th Time Around:* 
I just noticed you are from Vero Beach, FL. We were just there as we have family that live in "The Moorings" on the east side of the ICW (South Beach). 
We camped at Vero Beach Kamp RV Park. Next time we will have to drop you a line and meet up! PM me any good campground alternatives for families.

Sorry, this was off-topic.....


----------



## luckylynn

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Andy, If I may, and I think I speak for a large majority of Outbackers... your knowledge would be extremely beneficial to the masses if you joined the Dog and Trailer site. While I agree there is an unknown factor for the future of OB, at least this is a similar site where people just want to help others and we all share a love of camping....


X2 here

Happy Camping ...Lynn


----------



## luckylynn

wolfwood said:


> I am an Administrator on the largest Harley Davidson motorcycle forum on the net. We have close to 200,000 members. I hear the "Freedom of Speech" cry all the time when our moderators remove posts that don't comply with the rules. The way it works is this. This is a privately owned forum, the owners make the rules. You cannot come into a private forum, or business, or home and have freedom of speech. Go outside, stand on a street corner or stand at the pump at the gas station and practice your freedom of speech. Don't come here and violate the house rules.


OH MAN!!! Where have you been all these years?
I think I'm in love





























[/quote]

Very well said as well as a very Truthful,a lot of times people forget that.

Happy Camping.....Lynn


----------



## GlenninTexas

Hello to all my fellow Outbackers. I've been around this site since August '04, a year or so after Vern started it. It began as an alternative to other, let's say less classy RV sites and has been maintained with that goal in mind since. I applaud Vern, Doug and all the moderators who kept the site that way. I also applaud all the members who recognized this relatively unique trait, and for the most part anyway, happily participated.
I think we all have made new friends, gotten great advice, laughed together and on occasion prayed for other members. We became a family of sorts and I hope we can continue that, whether its here or elsewhere.
Good luck to all,

Sincerely, Glenn

PS. And Dodge Diesels ARE still the best !


----------



## Carey

Sayonara said:


> Has anyone ever thought that many of us now have to work harder to enjoy the same things we use to enjoy? By the looks of some of ya, No!
> Carey


Carey, I really apppreciate your comments/support and insight that you give here and most often times agree. Thanks for all of that!! And of coarse, thanks to the mods and Doug for what has been provided here at Outbackers over the years.

BUT, this comment caught me off guard. Why would you make a comment that "by the looks of some of ya, No" I think we all can agree that the economy has really effected most everyone here and we all have had to make changes/work harder to make ends meet and sustain the lifestyles we all enjoy. Maybe some more than others, but thats no different than the way it was before the downturn too, right?

Maybe there is something that i missed over the last couple months and if i knew what that was, this would make more sense.....could be just me being me....









Not trying to argue at all, that just caught me off guard. Travel safe and best wishes to you and the family!!
[/quote]

Just to clarify, not argue. Yes its very different than it was before the downturn. Our whole realm of thinking, planning, working etc has changed. What my have been the original idea can no longer be implemented because many of the ideas that worked then dont now. I understood Dougs idea back when he asked us to do the membership thing. I had no problem with it, but many did. Some left, most stayed. The idea he was planning back then can no longer be applied because things have changed for Doug too. Its not mine or anyones biz what has changed. Doug just wants to move on. Has the site progressed better since Doug took it over? Heck ya! So how can anyone knock what he has done? This site is heads and tails better than ever! And yep Thanks to Doug and all of the people thats helped him make it that way. Yes that includes any person that contributes here. The rules that we follow here are fair and the rules has made this a classy site. Its about camping and families, its not about T & A, politics, etc. The rules are wholesome because thats what camping is all about!

Do some searching on other forums that have sidelined from this site. There is some finger pointing and complaining happening that is not warranted at all. I agree with Doxeys post so I wont say anymore for now.

Dean you have been as important as anyone here. You have always had very respectful and info packed posts, and we all have appreciated your time for them. Thanks man!

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Grover said:


> I am an Administrator on the largest Harley Davidson motorcycle forum on the net. We have close to 200,000 members. I hear the "Freedom of Speech" cry all the time when our moderators remove posts that don't comply with the rules. The way it works is this. This is a privately owned forum, the owners make the rules. You cannot come into a private forum, or business, or home and have freedom of speech. Go outside, stand on a street corner or stand at the pump at the gas station and practice your freedom of speech. Don't come here and violate the house rules.


I have a Facebook friend who is a paid moderator for several sites and one day awhile back we were talking about Outbackers. I didn't know what she did for a living at the time. She was camper shopping and I told her to ask some of her questions on OB. I then told her it was a family site and explained it to her. She laughed and then told me about some of the forums she moderates and you would not believe what people say on them, and that there is no control over language







and that politics is usually where she has to jump in and take control.


----------



## Grover

Yes, there is control. I can ban a person for not following the rules. If they re-register under a different name, I can trace thier IP address and ban that IP address. Depending on the extent of their violation, there are more severe steps to be taken. The forums are what the administrators allow them to be. If you want a family site, enforce the rules to keep it that way.


----------



## rdvholtwood

BamaOutbackers said:


> I have tried to email Doug and I get no reply. I have a friend that will host this site for free to keep it up. Please get back with me. This site doesnt have to leave.


BamaOutbackers - thank you for you support - I am sure over these past few days Doug has been swamped with emails regarding the site. We are working on continuing to work closely with all the members on a solution to keep Outbackers.com open.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I have a Facebook friend who is a paid moderator for several sites and one day awhile back we were talking about Outbackers. I didn't know what she did for a living at the time. She was camper shopping and I told her to ask some of her questions on OB. I then told her it was a family site and explained it to her. She laughed and then told me about some of the forums she moderates and you would not believe what people say on them, and that there is no control over language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that politics is usually where she has to jump in and take control.


That is exactly what keeps me and I bet many more coming back to Outbackers; the mutual respect that is shown for each other. And the few times that there is a gray line, the moderators are there to quickly remedy the situation, keeping that junk out of here. Sure, I know it is a thankless and tiring job. But trust me, it doesn't go unnoticed.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

H2oSprayer said:


> I have a Facebook friend who is a paid moderator for several sites and one day awhile back we were talking about Outbackers. I didn't know what she did for a living at the time. She was camper shopping and I told her to ask some of her questions on OB. I then told her it was a family site and explained it to her. She laughed and then told me about some of the forums she moderates and you would not believe what people say on them, and that there is no control over language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that politics is usually where she has to jump in and take control.


That is exactly what keeps me and I bet many more coming back to Outbackers; the mutual respect that is shown for each other. And the few times that there is a gray line, the moderators are there to quickly remedy the situation, keeping that junk out of here. Sure, I know it is a thankless and tiring job. But trust me, it doesn't go unnoticed.








[/quote]


----------



## 4 Outbackers

H2oSprayer said:


> I have a Facebook friend who is a paid moderator for several sites and one day awhile back we were talking about Outbackers. I didn't know what she did for a living at the time. She was camper shopping and I told her to ask some of her questions on OB. I then told her it was a family site and explained it to her. She laughed and then told me about some of the forums she moderates and you would not believe what people say on them, and that there is no control over language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that politics is usually where she has to jump in and take control.


That is exactly what keeps me and I bet many more coming back to Outbackers; the mutual respect that is shown for each other. And the few times that there is a gray line, the moderators are there to quickly remedy the situation, keeping that junk out of here. Sure, I know it is a thankless and tiring job. But trust me, it doesn't go unnoticed.








[/quote]
X2
In the begining I visted several camping websites but I could never find another one such as this. All though I have never had the pleasure of meeting any of you, I have centainly enjoyed being part of your community. This site has a "family camping" feel to it like no other. This has been the only site I have visted for quite sometime due to it`s laid back, frendly atmosphere and it has become something positve to look forward to reading after a long day at work, just as going camping is when the weekend approaches.
I certainly hope this site remains, and thanks again to all of you for the great advise and converstations over the years.


----------



## clarkely

4 Outbackers said:


> I have a Facebook friend who is a paid moderator for several sites and one day awhile back we were talking about Outbackers. I didn't know what she did for a living at the time. She was camper shopping and I told her to ask some of her questions on OB. I then told her it was a family site and explained it to her. She laughed and then told me about some of the forums she moderates and you would not believe what people say on them, and that there is no control over language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that politics is usually where she has to jump in and take control.


That is exactly what keeps me and I bet many more coming back to Outbackers; the mutual respect that is shown for each other. And the few times that there is a gray line, the moderators are there to quickly remedy the situation, keeping that junk out of here. Sure, I know it is a thankless and tiring job. But trust me, it doesn't go unnoticed.








[/quote]
X2
In the begining I visted several camping websites but I could never find another one such as this. All though I have never had the pleasure of meeting any of you, I have centainly enjoyed being part of your community. This site has a "family camping" feel to it like no other. This has been the only site I have visted for quite sometime due to it`s laid back, frendly atmosphere and it has become something positve to look forward to reading after a long day at work, just as going camping is when the weekend approaches.
I certainly hope this site remains, and thanks again to all of you for the great advise and converstations over the years.
[/quote]

Well Stated!! It is good to see the progress being made to Keep this wealth of information available!!


----------



## Eorb

Count me as one who is willing to put more money in if that will keep the site open. I have tried other sites, but honestly can't say I have found anything elsewhere that wasn't available here, often in a much more friendly manner. I do have an complaint. The forum has almost caused me to have a traffic accident on many occasions. The friendliness of all members has me whipping my head around every time I see an outback trailer on the road, trying to see if there is an Outbacker sticker on the front or back! http://www.outbackers.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/default/drive1.gif


----------



## Traveling Tek

An outbacker sticker? DO you get one of those for supporting?

Put some advertising up on the site, and get it swtiched off IP Board over to something cheaper like vbulletin. It should be an easy switch. I will pony up free hosting for it. The software is only $250 so each of us give $5 and done. Easy peasy. I could have it done in a day without losing any posts.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I believe Ryan has offered the first real solution. Anyone else?


----------



## Traveling Tek

In case you are wondering about my legitimacy

My company http://newideascorp.com

Another forum I host using what I stated above. http://eparccrawlers.com

My personal sites are in my sig.

Also I host http://citizensforafreepa.org , http://bigoakridge.org and quite a few others.

I am more then happy to offer my services and knowledge. I love this forum and the people in it. I don't want it to go away.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Traveling Tek said:


> In case you are wondering about my legitimacy
> 
> My company http://newideascorp.com
> 
> Another forum I host using what I stated above. http://eparccrawlers.com
> 
> My personal sites are in my sig.
> 
> Also I host http://citizensforafreepa.org , http://bigoakridge.org and quite a few others.
> 
> I am more then happy to offer my services and knowledge. I love this forum and the people in it. I don't want it to go away.


Thank you Ryan, along with yourself, others have expressed concern for keeping the site alive. It's great to receive this type of feedback from the membership. I can assure you that keeping the site open is one of our major concerns - and we are working towards a solution to keep it that way.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Traveling Tek said:


> *An outbacker sticker? DO you get one of those for supporting?
> *
> Put some advertising up on the site, and get it swtiched off IP Board over to something cheaper like vbulletin. It should be an easy switch. I will pony up free hosting for it. The software is only $250 so each of us give $5 and done. Easy peasy. I could have it done in a day without losing any posts.


The stickers that Eorb is referring to are stickers that where purchased via this link -click here.


----------



## BoaterDan

H2oSprayer said:


> That is exactly what keeps me and I bet many more coming back to Outbackers; the mutual respect that is shown for each other.


Well, with the one possible exception of the $%*@&! that insist the plane on the conveyor belt wouldn't fly!


----------



## BoaterDan

Traveling Tek said:


> An outbacker sticker? DO you get one of those for supporting?
> 
> Put some advertising up on the site, and get it swtiched off IP Board over to something cheaper like vbulletin. It should be an easy switch. I will pony up free hosting for it. The software is only $250 so each of us give $5 and done. Easy peasy. I could have it done in a day without losing any posts.


It's been a while since I've done any site or forum hosting, but aren't there plenty of effective open-source discussion boards?

At the risk of sounding negative towards somebody, I'm with Ryan in that I've not quite understood why this is such a difficult problem. The moderating will certainly suck up time like a black hole, but the forum and a site to host it is really pretty simple and not all that expensive. If Ryan's willing to host I say go for it, but I also have a friend that might host it for the opportunity to pop up some ads. Now that I think about it, my employer might as well as a marketing tool.

Is there an issue with the trademarked name of the site?


----------



## rdvholtwood

BoaterDan said:


> An outbacker sticker? DO you get one of those for supporting?
> 
> Put some advertising up on the site, and get it swtiched off IP Board over to something cheaper like vbulletin. It should be an easy switch. I will pony up free hosting for it. The software is only $250 so each of us give $5 and done. Easy peasy. I could have it done in a day without losing any posts.


It's been a while since I've done any site or forum hosting, but aren't there plenty of effective open-source discussion boards?

At the risk of sounding negative towards somebody, I'm with Ryan in that I've not quite understood why this is such a difficult problem. The moderating will certainly suck up time like a black hole, but the forum and a site to host it is really pretty simple and not all that expensive. If Ryan's willing to host I say go for it, but I also have a friend that might host it for the opportunity to pop up some ads. Now that I think about it, my employer might as well as a marketing tool.

Is there an issue with the trademarked name of the site?
[/quote]

Just curious as to what type forum hosting you have done - was it large or small scale? The more less expensive hosting options are on shared systems - which could very well have an impact on site performance - as we would be sharing server resources with other hosting sites. It may not be a problem, but, its something to consider.

Thanks for your feedback and, we, are looking into various options - that will best benefit our needs.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BoaterDan said:


> That is exactly what keeps me and I bet many more coming back to Outbackers; the mutual respect that is shown for each other.


Well, with the one possible exception of the $%*@&! that insist the plane on the conveyor belt wouldn't fly!








[/quote]


----------



## Chevy Rules

Just joined dogandtrailer, like to stay in touch, and seems like a very compatible forum to outbackers.com.


----------



## Traveling Tek

rdvholtwood said:


> Just curious as to what type forum hosting you have done - was it large or small scale? The more less expensive hosting options are on shared systems - which could very well have an impact on site performance - as we would be sharing server resources with other hosting sites. It may not be a problem, but, its something to consider.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback and, we, are looking into various options - that will best benefit our needs.


Currently I lease from a large company. It is a shared type setup, but it is cluster so you don't notice any performance issues. I had my owner server previously and over loaded it. SO that's why we do it this way now. Plenty of room to grow.


----------



## BoaterDan

Traveling Tek said:


> Just curious as to what type forum hosting you have done - was it large or small scale? The more less expensive hosting options are on shared systems - which could very well have an impact on site performance - as we would be sharing server resources with other hosting sites. It may not be a problem, but, its something to consider.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback and, we, are looking into various options - that will best benefit our needs.


Currently I lease from a large company. It is a shared type setup, but it is cluster so you don't notice any performance issues. I had my owner server previously and over loaded it. SO that's why we do it this way now. Plenty of room to grow.
[/quote]

I think that question was directed at me, but I'm glad you chimed in. What I personally hosted were pretty small sites, but I do know that open-source boards/forums have been used on some very large sites. I wasn't meaning to comment so much on the hosting as on that.

Anyway, it looks like we've got a couple of options for getting this site moved and hosted for free. Perhaps with a one-time cost of a few hundred bucks that I think a few of us could cover.

So, is there an issue with the trademarked name? I REALLY don't mean to be critical of any person, but I suspect there's a little more to this story than is discussed publicly.


----------



## Traveling Tek

BoaterDan said:


> I think that question was directed at me, but I'm glad you chimed in. What I personally hosted were pretty small sites, but I do know that open-source boards/forums have been used on some very large sites. I wasn't meaning to comment so much on the hosting as on that.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like we've got a couple of options for getting this site moved and hosted for free. Perhaps with a one-time cost of a few hundred bucks that I think a few of us could cover.
> 
> So, is there an issue with the trademarked name? I REALLY don't mean to be critical of any person, but I suspect there's a little more to this story than is discussed publicly.


Always is more to the story. 

I have done the open source software and it's great for getting started. It tends to get more spam then the pay stuff. I looked into the ip board software that this site uses and it seems like a total rip off for what it offers.

The other site I helped to rescue is using vbulletin which is a one time fee, offers tons of add ons, and is very easy to setup and maintain. Plus it will convert just about any other forum over without any problem.

I know how hard it is to get member ship going and I would hate to lose such a valuable resource.


----------



## akjason

Traveling Tek said:


> I think that question was directed at me, but I'm glad you chimed in. What I personally hosted were pretty small sites, but I do know that open-source boards/forums have been used on some very large sites. I wasn't meaning to comment so much on the hosting as on that.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like we've got a couple of options for getting this site moved and hosted for free. Perhaps with a one-time cost of a few hundred bucks that I think a few of us could cover.
> 
> So, is there an issue with the trademarked name? I REALLY don't mean to be critical of any person, but I suspect there's a little more to this story than is discussed publicly.


Always is more to the story. 

I have done the open source software and it's great for getting started. It tends to get more spam then the pay stuff. I looked into the ip board software that this site uses and it seems like a total rip off for what it offers.

The other site I helped to rescue is using vbulletin which is a one time fee, offers tons of add ons, and is very easy to setup and maintain. Plus it will convert just about any other forum over without any problem.

I know how hard it is to get member ship going and I would hate to lose such a valuable resource.
[/quote]

Out of curiosity is there any way to convert to a phpbb based forum if worse comes to worse to at least keep the lines of communication going. I ran one of these with the hosting through godaddy.com, used their SQL Hosting etc and it was free with their domain registration. I will admit that there was a lot of spam to keep on top of, but with phpbb being open source there was also a lot of "add-ons" available for someone so inclined to put them in place to keep the bots and spam down.

It ran me a total of a domain registration yearly to keep it running, and some of my time.


----------



## Traveling Tek

Probably is. Phpbb is nice and I have been able to keep spam to a minimum. Although, it is usually harder to go from pay to free instead of the other way around.


----------



## akjason

Traveling Tek said:


> Probably is. Phpbb is nice and I have been able to keep spam to a minimum. Although, it is usually harder to go from pay to free instead of the other way around.


Is it harder to go from pay to free because of the features and differences in the software? I have never tried to migrate over forums, I was just trying to think of "free" options that would keep this place going on minor donations. 10.00 a day seemed very expensive for a forum, although I know he has some nice features as well for the community.

Has there been any update from the site owner?


----------



## CamperAndy

akjason said:


> Has there been any update from the site owner?


Still working on it.


----------



## Lmbevard

Traveling Tek said:


> An outbacker sticker? DO you get one of those for supporting?
> 
> Put some advertising up on the site, and get it swtiched off IP Board over to something cheaper like vbulletin. It should be an easy switch. I will pony up free hosting for it. The software is only $250 so each of us give $5 and done. Easy peasy. I could have it done in a day without losing any posts.


They had offered Stickers with your "username"@outbackers.com on it. Got two one my Outback and have had alot of people asked about how I got my camper customized with my name on it, they were that good. I for one love this site and have learned a lot from it. I would hate to see it go. I can understand how much work and worry there is to running something that gets used all hours of the days with things just inches from a flame war (I've seen it start up several times here). As far as jumping ship, so far I haven't seen any that matches what this board had been in the past, and hopefully can be again in the future. Besides that, I like coming on here and seeing my truck and camper parked at one of my favorite campgrounds at sunset (picture on top banner).


----------



## Traveling Tek

akjason said:


> Probably is. Phpbb is nice and I have been able to keep spam to a minimum. Although, it is usually harder to go from pay to free instead of the other way around.


Is it harder to go from pay to free because of the features and differences in the software? I have never tried to migrate over forums, I was just trying to think of "free" options that would keep this place going on minor donations. 10.00 a day seemed very expensive for a forum, although I know he has some nice features as well for the community.

[/quote]

It's because they don't always have a convertor to go from that to the other. The pay versions want your money, so they make convertors. $10 a day is rip off in my opinion. The big forum I run now was $200 for the software and that's a one time fee. The hosting is about $100-125 a year. SO that's like $1 a day.  Way more manageable.


----------



## rdvholtwood

I am not really sure how all this relates to the OP topic?

Since the past previous conversations here don't deal with "New Website", I may go ahead and split the topic into its own category.


----------



## rdvholtwood

rdvholtwood said:


> I am not really sure how all this relates to the OP topic?
> 
> Since the past previous conversations here don't deal with "New Website", I may go ahead and split the topic into its own category.


A few of the most recent posts have been moved to a new topic titled - Outbackers.com Future. Please click here to access that topic.


----------

